# RSS FEED



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm a bit disheartened by the domination on this forum by posts from the RSS FEED (bot?). i know that I can ignore these posts as a whole, but about one in twenty interest me. Before the forum changed hands several months ago, this was not the problem that it currently is. Is there any possibility of curbing the excessive posts from RSS FEED? I have been a member of this forum for many years to interact with fellow Tesla owners, not to listen to the opinions of a news robot. I have other sources for news. Anyone else tired of the "fanboy" news from RSS FEED?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Agreed, with the same mentality. It provides useful info, but a single daily post would suffice (ie, a daily list of tesla Canada articles)


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I just did a quick anecdotal, and unofficial count. In the last 24 hours, I see 50 individual posts. 18 of those are from RSS FEED. 36%! I dare to say that if 36% of the posts on any given day were from me, I would likely be called out by the powers that be and possibly banned. Even I don't care to hear what I have to say that often!!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Before the forum changed hands several months ago, this was not the problem that it currently is.


This is incorrect. @TrevP implemented the RSS bot before ownership changed hands. It was initially gone after changing hands and then a user requested it be brought back.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> This is incorrect. @TrevP implemented the RSS bot before ownership changed hands. It was initially gone after changing hands and then a user requested it be brought back.


Just curious @iChris93, of the 5876 posts credited to RSSFeed how many are in the past 6 months or so since @TrevP turned over control and how many are from the inception of the site until then.

I have no way to tabulate this information, but I'll venture a guess that it's 30% pre-changeover and 70% post.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Just curious @iChris93, of the 5876 posts credited to RSSFeed how many are in the past 6 months or so since @TrevP turned over control and how many are from the inception of the site until then.
> 
> I have no way to tabulate this information, but I'll venture a guess that it's 30% pre-changeover and 70% post.


Haha yeah. That’s because @Trev didn’t activate it until shortly before he turned it over.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Haha yeah. That’s because @Trev didn’t activate it until shortly before he turned it over.


Didn't know that. Liked the site better without the bot.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Didn't know that. Liked the site better without the bot.


Understood. Not trying to give you a hard. Just wanted you to know that the new owners aren’t necessarily to be blamed for this.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm gonna guess that the new owners can garner more revenue based upon the number of posts. Doesn't matter if the posts add value to the site.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> I'm gonna guess that the new owners can garner more revenue based upon the number of posts. Doesn't matter if the posts add value to the site.


According to Elon, bots are why Twitter is worth less 😉


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@Adminstrator , can we change the RSSFeed bot to only make a single post each day with links to articles instead of separate posts for each article?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

FRC said:


> I'm gonna guess that the new owners can garner more revenue based upon the number of posts. Doesn't matter if the posts add value to the site.


That's not how it works


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll go against the tide in this thread: I like them, and would rather have them as separate posts than some kind of daily digest. I read about the same fraction of RSSFeed posts as I do threads started by a person, and the RSSFeed threads sometimes start interesting discussions. It's not that hard to scroll through the list of new threads and pick out things I'd like to click on, whether posted by people or the feed. Having to go to a digest actually seems more tedious to me.

The one category in the RSSFeed that seems silly to me, though, is the announcement of a new Supercharger being open somewhere. It's weirdly specific information, and supercharge.info/changes covers that just fine.


----------

